# Exporting group of photos with watermarks in different positions?



## shandris (Dec 22, 2013)

I currently use lightroom 4 and like to export all of my photos at the same time and slap my watermark on, however it only allows me to choose one location and then all of the photos are exported with the watermark in that position. Is it possible to export a group of photos with the watermark in a different placement on each photo?

Right now I must go through and select photos I want the watermark to be bottom right anchored and then go through again and choose those I want top right anchored and etc. 
It seems there should be an easier way, I am relatively new to lightroom.


Thank you.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 22, 2013)

No. A group of photos exported as a group can only have one watermark assigned. A watermark can have only one placement choice.

I have to ask. Why would you want to do this?


----------



## shandris (Dec 22, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> No. A group of photos exported as a group can only have one watermark assigned. A watermark can have only one placement choice.
> 
> I have to ask. Why would you want to do this?




For example, if I am shooting photos of a car, where in some of the photos the watermark will be placed out of the way but still seen, in other photos it may be covering over an important feature of the car or blocked by an element of the photograph (white font hidden by white line in road). 

I find it hard to believe no one else has this issue...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2013)

You're not the only person, by any means.  The best you can do right now is create 4 watermarks - perhaps in each corner - and then split your set of photos up into multiple collections - one for each watermark.  Then you can run 4 separate exports (concurrently, if you like) and you'll get 4 different watermark positions.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 23, 2013)

shandris said:


> I find it hard to believe no one else has this issue...



Everyone has the same limitations - only some see it as an issue.

Watermarks exist for a couple of reasons:

1. Prevent Theft or insurance of attribute the work to the artist
2. Finish the presentation of a presented work as in branding. 

As far as number one is concerned, the limitation is moot.  As far as Number 2, and speaking as an experienced graphic designer, placement of an overlaid image (logo/watermark) in this case should be determined by design. In a cohesive body of work, the watermark should not bounce all over the place. Stand-alone images are fine but series images (as I believe you are presenting due to the batch-processed nature of your request) need to reside within a structure that focuses on the content and not the wrapper.  People's eyes will follow the bouncing watermark as you flip through, walk along, or otherwise present a series of images. Be aware of this distraction. 

Design a watermark that can be placed anywhere and you won't need to place it everywhere.

Just an opinion and your mileage may vary.


----------

